# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي >  فتاة تتحجب عن اخيها...

## زينة

*فتاة تتحجب عن أخيها .. والسبب ؟؟ 

احدى الاخوات في قمة الالتزام 


وابتلاها الله بأخ لا يصلي 


تعلمون مــــــــــــاذا فعلت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 


بعد أن فشلت كل محاولاتها في إرجاعه لصوابه 


ألهمها قلبها الصادق ............ 

المحب إلى كل شي ............... 


ولأول مرة أسمع به ................. 


قالت : 


هو لا يصلي 


ولا يسمع النصيحة 


إذا هو كـــــــااااااااااااااااافر .............


فتحجبت عنه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


وغطت وجهها !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


أبت أن لا يرى منها شي !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


أخته ومعه في نفس المنزل ولا يراها ........!!!!!! 


بل أصبح يتحرج منها ...........!!!! 


فإذا دخل إلى المنزل فجأة غطت وجهها 


وطلبت أن يستأذن قبل الدخول عليها ......!!!!!!! 


الشاب قد ضاق ذرعاً بما رأى ....... 


أحس بعظم ذنبة......... 


وكره ما رأى من أخته ......... 


وسبحان الله كان لفعلها وقع قوي عليه........ 


فعاد إلى صوابه..... 


ما أروع عزيمتها لأخيها.......... 


كرهت أن تراه في النار وأحبت له الجنه ............. 


فحققت ما تريده ...... 


اللهم زدنا ولا تنقصنا ......... 


وثبتنا ولا تزغ قلوبنا بعد أن هديتنا...

******************************* 


*منقووووووووووووول*

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

مشكوووووووووووورة على القصة


بس انا مش عارف ليش اتحجبت زعلانه منه ولا من باب الحرام .... لأنه اذا من باب الحرام هون بتصير مصيبة لأنه مهما كان كافر او ملحد بضل أخوها يعني محرم عليها بشكل مؤبد  :Smile:

----------


## N_tarawneh

إذا ثَبُتتْ مصداقية هذه القصة ، نكون أمام نوع جديد من أنواع المبالغة والنفاق المصطنع في التكفير من قبل هذه الفتاة بحجة التدين ، لدرجة أن تقوم هذه الفتاة بحجب نفسها عن أقرب الناس إليها وهو أخيها ...!!!

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم ...

شكرا ً زينة ...

----------


## آلجوري

يمكن كان قصد الفتاة أن تجسد لأخيها معنى أن يكون كافر ..
وإن كان الانسان لا يصلي فهو كافر ..
صحيح إحنا ما بجوز نكفر أحد لكن إلا مسألة الصلاة 
قول صريح ( العهد الذي بيننا وبينهم الصلاة فمن تركها فقد كفر )
يعطيك العافية أخوي ..

----------


## عُبادة

> إذا ثَبُتتْ مصداقية هذه القصة ، نكون أمام نوع جديد من أنواع المبالغة والنفاق المصطنع في التكفير من قبل هذه الفتاة بحجة التدين ، لدرجة أن تقوم هذه الفتاة بحجب نفسها عن أقرب الناس إليها وهو أخيها ...!!!
> 
> لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم ...
> 
> شكرا ً زينة ...


مسا الخير طراونة
والله لا اعتقد انه تحجبت عنه من ناحية تكفير او شي اخر بس انه ممكن انها عارفة غلاوتها على اخوها وانه ما رح يقدر يعيش معها بنفس الدار من غير ما يشوفها

لانه حتى لو كان فرعون زمانه ما فيه شي بحرم عليه انه يشوفها


وشكرا

----------


## غسان

كثييييييير هيك  ...  لازم لقت اسلوب ثاني  .. مشكورة زينة

----------


## معاذ القرعان

لا تعليق 
شكرا زينة  :Smile:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> إذا ثَبُتتْ مصداقية هذه القصة ، نكون أمام نوع جديد من أنواع المبالغة والنفاق المصطنع في التكفير من قبل هذه الفتاة بحجة التدين ، لدرجة أن تقوم هذه الفتاة بحجب نفسها عن أقرب الناس إليها وهو أخيها ...!!!
> 
> لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم ...
> 
> شكرا ً زينة ...


كلام سليم 
الدين واضح و قواعده واضحه فهل نريد ان نخترع دين جديد !!!!

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> يمكن كان قصد الفتاة أن تجسد لأخيها معنى أن يكون كافر ..
> وإن كان الانسان لا يصلي فهو كافر ..
> صحيح إحنا ما بجوز نكفر أحد لكن إلا مسألة الصلاة 
> قول صريح ( العهد الذي بيننا وبينهم الصلاة فمن تركها فقد كفر )
> يعطيك العافية أخوي ..


ما بنقدر نحكم على تارك الصلاة بالكافر بعتقد لانه هناك حالتين لترك الصلاة

الاولى انه تاركها تكاسلا وهو مؤمن بها ومسلم هنا يطلق عليه اسم فاسق وليس كافر


ام اذا تركها لجحوده بها وعدم ايمانه بها فهو كافر وحتى ان كان كذلك لسنا من المخولين للحكم عليه بالكفر

انا هيك بعرف والله اعلم

----------


## ashrafwater

اولا شكرا لزينه علي هذه القضه التي اتمني ان تكون ذات عبره وعظة لمن لا يصلي 

واعتقد انه لا يجوز للانسان ان يكفر احدا الا من عمل عمل المشركين من ترك الصلاه ومنع الزكاه وغيرها من الامور المتفق عليها 
ولكن والله اعلم ان هذه الفتاة لم تري غير هذا الطريق لتهدي اخاها الي طريق الحق والرشاد . نعم وانا ضد هذا الاسلوب ولكن في بعض الظروف تكون هذه الوسيله نافعه .وهي لم تكفر اخاها ولكن ليشعر بعظم هذا الذنب العظيم الذي يغفل عنه كثير من الناس للاسف الشديد .

.

----------


## زينة

اشكر مرور كل من :
ashrafwater،Ahmad zo3bi،mohammad qasaimeh،
معاذ القرعان،GHASSAN،shatnawi_king_CS،
آيات قاسم،N_tarawneh

شكرا على مروركم وتفاعلكم مع الموضوع
انا كان قصدي من وضع الموضوع العبرة فأرجوا ان اكون قد وفقت في توصيل العبرة للاعضاء

واشكر مرة اخرى كل من ساهم ووضع رأيه في هذا الموضوع

----------


## العالي عالي

> اشكر مرور كل من :
> ashrafwater،Ahmad zo3bi،mohammad qasaimeh،
> معاذ القرعان،GHASSAN،shatnawi_king_CS،
> آيات قاسم،N_tarawneh
> 
> شكرا على مروركم وتفاعلكم مع الموضوع
> انا كان قصدي من وضع الموضوع العبرة فأرجوا ان اكون قد وفقت في توصيل العبرة للاعضاء
> 
> واشكر مرة اخرى كل من ساهم ووضع رأيه في هذا الموضوع




انا ما ساهمت يعني ما إلك شكر  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

مشكورة زينة على الموضوع الرائع والمتميز
انا ما بفهم سر الهجوم على الموضوع 
القصة انها ما اخترعت دين ولكنها وسيلتها في التعبير عن حب اخيها
اكيد الموضوع انه ما حرمت اخوها لانه اخوها لو شو ما صار
والعبرة في الموضوع مش انها اخترعت دين ونختار الجزء من القصة اللي ما بيعجبنا وننسى الاهم
العبرة انه حبنا على الناس اللي بيهمونا وخوفنا عليهم من غضي ربنا بيدفعنا بشتى الوسائل حتى يهتدوا للطريق الصحيح 
الموضوع متميز والفتاة رائعة متل صاحبة الموضوع

----------


## زينة

> مشكورة زينة على الموضوع الرائع والمتميز
> انا ما بفهم سر الهجوم على الموضوع 
> القصة انها ما اخترعت دين ولكنها وسيلتها في التعبير عن حب اخيها
> اكيد الموضوع انه ما حرمت اخوها لانه اخوها لو شو ما صار
> والعبرة في الموضوع مش انها اخترعت دين ونختار الجزء من القصة اللي ما بيعجبنا وننسى الاهم
> العبرة انه حبنا على الناس اللي بيهمونا وخوفنا عليهم من غضي ربنا بيدفعنا بشتى الوسائل حتى يهتدوا للطريق الصحيح 
> الموضوع متميز والفتاة رائعة متل صاحبة الموضوع


شكرا saousana  على مرورك وعجبني كتير ردك لانه وصلتلك فعلا فكرة الموضوع والعبرة
 :Icon31:   :Icon31:   :Icon31:   :Icon31:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> مشكورة زينة على الموضوع الرائع والمتميز
> انا ما بفهم سر الهجوم على الموضوع 
> القصة انها ما اخترعت دين ولكنها وسيلتها في التعبير عن حب اخيها
> اكيد الموضوع انه ما حرمت اخوها لانه اخوها لو شو ما صار
> والعبرة في الموضوع مش انها اخترعت دين ونختار الجزء من القصة اللي ما بيعجبنا وننسى الاهم
> العبرة انه حبنا على الناس اللي بيهمونا وخوفنا عليهم من غضي ربنا بيدفعنا بشتى الوسائل حتى يهتدوا للطريق الصحيح 
> الموضوع متميز والفتاة رائعة متل صاحبة الموضوع


في الحقيقة يا سوسن ، الوسيلة التي استخدمتها تلك الفتاة غير منطقية ومبالغ فيها ، ونحنُ لا نقول بأنها اخترعت دين لا سمح الله ، لقد كانت غالبية الردود المستنكرة تدور حول موقف هذه القتاة وهو حسب اعتقادي موقف نشاز وخروج عن المألوف ومبالغ فيه إلى حدّ الإسفاف بالشيء ، فليس الدين هكذا ، الدين رحمه وعفو ومحبة وصلة رحم ، كان بإمكان تلك الفتاة أن تستخدم وسائل افضل من هذه الوسيلة وعلى رأسها الموعظة الحسنة  ، وليس بهذا الإسلوب المتشددّ والذي نحنُ وديننا بغنى عنه ...

وشكرا ً أيتها السوسن ...

----------


## زينة

> في الحقيقة يا سوسن ، الوسيلة التي استخدمتها تلك الفتاة غير منطقية ومبالغ فيها ، ونحنُ لا نقول بأنها اخترعت دين لا سمح الله ، لقد كانت غالبية الردود المستنكرة تدور حول موقف هذه القتاة وهو حسب اعتقادي موقف نشاز وخروج عن المألوف ومبالغ فيه إلى حدّ الإسفاف بالشيء ، فليس الدين هكذا ، الدين رحمه وعفو ومحبة وصلة رحم ، كان بإمكان تلك الفتاة أن تستخدم وسائل افضل من هذه الوسيلة وعلى رأسها الموعظة الحسنة  ، وليس بهذا الإسلوب المتشددّ والذي نحنُ وديننا بغنى عنه ...
> 
> وشكرا ً أيتها السوسن ...


اخ نادر انت تقول كان على الفتاة ان تستخدم وسائل افضل من هذه الوسيلة وعلى رأسها الموعظة الحسنة ولكن القصة تقول ان الفتاة *بعد أن فشلت كل محاولاتها في إرجاعه لصوابه* 

اي ان الفتاة حاولت بكل الطرق لكنها فشلت في هداية اخيها
ولكن انا اعود واكرر ان هدفي من هذا الموضوع هو العبرة وليس الطريقة التي اتبعتها الفتاة ومع ذلك فهي نحجت ايضا بهذه الطريقة
ارجو ان تتقبل ردي برحابة صدر  :Icon31:   :Icon31:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> اخ نادر انت تقول كان على الفتاة ان تستخدم وسائل افضل من هذه الوسيلة وعلى رأسها الموعظة الحسنة ولكن القصة تقول ان الفتاة *بعد أن فشلت كل محاولاتها في إرجاعه لصوابه* 
> 
> اي ان الفتاة حاولت بكل الطرق لكنها فشلت في هداية اخيها
> ولكن انا اعود واكرر ان هدفي من هذا الموضوع هو العبرة وليس الطريقة التي اتبعتها الفتاة ومع ذلك فهي نحجت ايضا بهذه الطريقة
> ارجو ان تتقبل ردي برحابة صدر


العزيزة زينه ...

نحنُ لا ننكر مدى العبرة المستوحاة من تلك القصة ، واعيد وأكرر إن كانت مصداقية هذه القصة متحققة ...!!!

ولكن موقفنا كان مبينا ً على الاسلوب الذي تم اتباعه من قبل تلك الفتاة وجوهرة التشددّ والمغالاة في موقفها في سبيل تحقيق النتيجة المرجوة ، خاصة ً وأننا لا نستطيع أن نفصل ما بين العبرة والطريقة التي اتبعت في هذه القصة ، فالقصة عبارة عن كلٌ متكامل لا نستطيع تجزئته ، وبالتالي نقول المهم هو العبرة ...!!! 
 فلولا الاسلوب القاسي والغير منطقي الذي اتبعته تلك الفتاة لما كان هناك نتيجه لفعلها هذا ولما كان هناك قصه من أصله وبالتالي لن تتحقق تلك العبرة التي نتحدث بها ، ديننا دين منطق ، ومن الواجب أن تكون العبرة فيه مبنية على المنطق ونتيجة فعل واقعي ومنطقي وليس نتيجة فعل مبالغ فيه وفقا ً لما جاء في القصة  ...!!!

جزيل الشكر والتقدير أيتها الزينة ... :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ashrafwater

جميل جد ان نري هذاا النقاش الهادئ والهادف وهذا ان دل فانه يدل ان لدينا عقول نيره ومتفتحة وذات نهج جميل ورائع وباسلوب لين لا غلو فيه ولا جدال عاصف كالبرق يخطف الابصار.
وشكرا لزينه ونادر وكاتبة الموضوع سوسن علي هذا الحوار اللطيف والهادئ وهذا ما نتمناه من اعضاء هذا المنتدي من حوارات هادفة صائبة .

وتقبلو مروري

----------


## زينة

> العزيزة زينه ...
> 
> نحنُ لا ننكر مدى العبرة المستوحاة من تلك القصة ، واعيد وأكرر إن كانت مصداقية هذه القصة متحققة ...!!!
> 
> ولكن موقفنا كان مبينا ً على الاسلوب الذي تم اتباعه من قبل تلك الفتاة وجوهرة التشددّ والمغالاة في موقفها في سبيل تحقيق النتيجة المرجوة ، خاصة ً وأننا لا نستطيع أن نفصل ما بين العبرة والطريقة التي اتبعت في هذه القصة ، فالقصة عبارة عن كلٌ متكامل لا نستطيع تجزئته ، وبالتالي نقول المهم هو العبرة ...!!! 
>  فلولا الاسلوب القاسي والغير منطقي الذي اتبعته تلك الفتاة لما كان هناك نتيجه لفعلها هذا ولما كان هناك قصه من أصله وبالتالي لن تتحقق تلك العبرة التي نتحدث بها ، ديننا دين منطق ، ومن الواجب أن تكون العبرة فيه مبنية على المنطق ونتيجة فعل واقعي ومنطقي وليس نتيجة فعل مبالغ فيه وفقا ً لما جاء في القصة  ...!!!
> 
> جزيل الشكر والتقدير أيتها الزينة ...


شكرا نادر لك مني كل الاحترام  :Icon31:

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

مشكور اخي على النقل 
ومشكورة الاخت على يلي عملته هي حاولت تدخل لأخوها من مدخل معين 
ونجحت والله يثبتها 
وهي ما حكت انه هاد الاسلوب يلي لازم الكل يمشي عليه بس هاد كان اسلوبه 

اتمنى من الكل يوخد مداخلتي بكل رحابة صدر

----------


## زينة

> جميل جد ان نري هذاا النقاش الهادئ والهادف وهذا ان دل فانه يدل ان لدينا عقول نيره ومتفتحة وذات نهج جميل ورائع وباسلوب لين لا غلو فيه ولا جدال عاصف كالبرق يخطف الابصار.
> وشكرا لزينه ونادر وكاتبة الموضوع سوسن علي هذا الحوار اللطيف والهادئ وهذا ما نتمناه من اعضاء هذا المنتدي من حوارات هادفة صائبة .
> 
> وتقبلو مروري


شكرا على مرورك واكيد الاختلاف لا يفسد للود من قضية 
واكيد في النهاية انا احترم كل آراء الاعضاء 
لكم مني جزيل الحب والتقدير

----------


## Memo

قصة مؤثرة جدأ

وهذه محاولة ناجحة للفتاة التي تخاف على اخيها من النار وعذابها لتذكره بالصلاة

واتمنى من الأخ نادر ..... انو تراجع أفكارك مع اني بحترمها ..... لازم نعمل هيك في زمن الحرب على الإسلام الذي الحجاب جزء منه الحجاب ستر المرأة الحجاب شرف الحجاب , الحجاب

يا اخوان مع تعمقي بــ الردود ... ايقنت أن الغرب نجح في السيطرة على أفكارنا وافكار الشباب... من ناحية ربط الاسلام بالارهاب وهم أصل له ... وتشويه صورة الحجاب ....... عند المجتمع الاسلامي .. لتشويه صورة الاسلام ..... لازم انا نصحى أكثر من هيك ... استيقضوا يا عرب استيقضوا يا مسلمين ........


والله الموضوع أكبر من هيك ..... ولازم نكون ثابتين على الحق وما نتأثر بافكار الغرب المدسوسة


والله هذا كلو من باب الحرقة على الاسلام والافكار المشوهه لدى الشباب


والله ولي القصد 

اتمنى اني أكون ما أسئت لحدا

----------


## N_tarawneh

> قصة مؤثرة جدأ


قصة مفتعله ، بعيدة عن العبرة والتأثير ، وعلى الأخصّ قريبة إلى الإيثارة والتشويق أكثر من قربها إلى التأثير والعبرة ، وتصلح لغايات الإنتاج السينمائي ...!!! :Eh S(6):  




> وهذه محاولة ناجحة للفتاة التي تخاف على اخيها من النار وعذابها لتذكره بالصلاة


لا بل محاولة إلى قتل الروح الإنسانية والرحمة في قلوب البشر ، لدرجة أن تتجرأ هذه الفتاة وتحجب نفسها عن أقرب الناس إليها بحجة عدم الصلاة ، أبواب الدعوة بالحسنى مفتوحه ، واللين هو أفضل الطرق لتملك قلوب الناس وتحبيبهم بالله سبحانه وتعالى ، قال سبحانه وتعالى مخاطبا ً رسوله الكريم " ولو كنت فظا غليظ القلب لانفضوا من حولك" صدق الله العظيم .

نلاحظ من خلال هذه القصة بأن هناك نوعا ً من الغلظة والقساوة الغير مبررة والتي استخدمتها تلك الفتاة بطلة القصة في التأثير على شقيقها من خلال الإكراه والتشددّ الغير مبرر ، وأعتقد جازما ً بأنه ليس هناك غلظة وقسوة أكبر من ذلك ، بحث حرمت شقيها من التعامل معها كأخ وهو أقرب الناس إليها واعتبرته بمثابة الغريب في بيتهم ...!!!




> واتمنى من الأخ نادر ..... انو تراجع أفكارك مع اني بحترمها ..... لازم نعمل هيك في زمن الحرب على الإسلام الذي الحجاب جزء منه الحجاب ستر المرأة الحجاب شرف الحجاب , الحجاب


أخي العزيز ميمو ، ليس من المقول والمنطق ان نجعل من أعداء الإسلام بمثابة الشماعة التي لا بد أن نضع عليها أخطأنا المبررة والغير مبررة ، واعلم أخي العزيز بأن جوهر حديثي لم ولن ينتقص من الحجاب علما ً بأنه يدخل ضمن نطاق الحريات الشخصية وغير منكر بنفس الوقت الوازع الديني والإيماني بشأن الحجاب وموجباته ومبرراته  ، فما تحدثت به هو نتيجة لموقف هذه الفتاة من أخيها إبن أمها وأبيها وهو من المحرمين عليها وفقا ً للمنطق والدين ...!!!




> والله الموضوع أكبر من هيك ..... ولازم نكون ثابتين على الحق وما نتأثر بافكار الغرب المدسوسة


لماذا أنت مصمم على هذا الربط الإعتباطي بين ما جاء بالقصة وبين الأفكار الغربية المدسوسة التي تدعي ، وما هو الحق الذي من الواجب أن نثبت عليه وفقا ً لما جاء في مداخلتك تلك ، يا أخي الموضوع واضح جدا ً ، فتاة تحتجب عن شقيقها بحجه أنه لا يصلي لدرجة أن اعتبرته كافرا ً ، أين المنطق في ذلك وأين العدل وأين الإنسانية والرحمة في قلب هذه الفتاة ...!!!؟؟؟ لدرجة أن تخول وتسمح لنفسها بتكفير شقيقها وحجب نفسها عنه ، في الحقيقة انا لا ألوم هذه الفتاة إن كانت القصة حقيقية لربما قد يكون تصرفها نتاج مباشر لما نواجهه  من أمواج التسونامي التكفيرية والتي أصبحت مهنة تمتهن وبكل إستحقاق من قبل بعض المشايخ والمتشددين الذين يدعون مصلحة الإسلام والمسلمين ...!!!




> والله هذا كلو من باب الحرقة على الاسلام والافكار المشوهه لدى الشباب


نقدر لك أخي العزيز ميمو هذه الحرقة ولا ننكر عليك إسلامك ، وبنفس الوقت عليك أن لا تنكر علينا إسلامنا والحمد لله ...

وأقبل مني خالص المحبة والتقدير ... :Smile:

----------


## Memo

أخ نادر أريد ان أسألك  ................

اترك الصلاة أهون عند الله ......... في نظرك ................... أم ان تتأخذ الأخت هذا الاجراء مع اخيها لترده للصلاة ؟؟؟؟؟


ليش لفت انتابهك انها تحجبت امام اخيها ..... ؟؟؟؟  وما لفت انتباهك انو الشب تارك للصلاة ؟؟؟؟

الصلاة ... الصلاة

اخ نادر تحياتي

----------


## Shift

> أخ نادر أريد ان أسألك  ................
> 
> اترك الصلاة أهون عند الله ......... في نظرك ................... أم ان تتأخذ الأخت هذا الاجراء مع اخيها لترده للصلاة ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> ليش لفت انتابهك انها تحجبت امام اخيها ..... ؟؟؟؟  وما لفت انتباهك انو الشب تارك للصلاة ؟؟؟؟
> 
> الصلاة ... الصلاة
> 
> اخ نادر تحياتي


ينصر دينك يا أخي .. والله انت راجل محترم 
عاجبني ردودك جدا ومعاك بكل كلمه

----------


## N_tarawneh

> أخ نادر أريد ان أسألك  ................
> 
> اترك الصلاة أهون عند الله ......... في نظرك ................... أم ان تتأخذ الأخت هذا الاجراء مع اخيها لترده للصلاة ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> ليش لفت انتابهك انها تحجبت امام اخيها ..... ؟؟؟؟  وما لفت انتباهك انو الشب تارك للصلاة ؟؟؟؟
> 
> الصلاة ... الصلاة
> 
> اخ نادر تحياتي


أخي العزيز ميمو ...

نحنُ لا ننكر بأن الصلاة عامود الدين وهي أداة الوصل والتواصل مع الله سبحانه وتعالي ، ولكنني أراك هُنا تقوم ببالإبتعاد كثيرا ً عن صلب الموضوع ، موضوعنا ليس الصلاة ، الموضوع الذي نحن بصدده ، هو موقف هذه الفتاة المتشدد من أخيها بسبب تركه للصلاة ، وما لفت إنتباهي فعلا ً هو موقفها ، أما بالنسبة لموضوع الصلاة فهو شأنٌ آخر ، قال تعالى " أدعوا إلى سبيل ربك بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة " صدق الله العظيم . وليس بالتكفير والتشدد والغلظة .  

تحياتي يا صديقي ...

----------


## N_tarawneh

> ينصر دينك يا أخي .. والله انت راجل محترم 
> عاجبني ردودك جدا ومعاك بكل كلمه


معاهم معاهم  ، عليهم عليهم ... :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

شو رأيك تديّها زغروته ... :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

وزغرتيله يا هلاله ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## Shift

> معاهم معاهم  ، عليهم عليهم ...   
> 
> شو رأيك تديّها زغروته ...   
> 
> وزغرتيله يا هلاله ...


انا مش إمعه يا أخ نادر .. ولا ليا أفكار متخلفه .. ولا بقول متناقضات .. راجع كلامك في أول رد في اول صفحه وانت بتقول .. 


> نكون أمام نوع جديد من أنواع المبالغة والنفاق المصطنع في التكفير من قبل هذه الفتاة بحجة التدين


التكفير .. التكفير 
وبعدين ترجع تقول انا مش بكفر حد .. 
وترجع تقول ... نحن لا ننكر ما في القصه من عبر وعظات .. 
كفاك يا عم نادر .. 
انا شايف الموضوع من اول ما انكتب .. 
وشايف كل الردود .. 
ومش عاوز ارد عليك .. 
لانك مفيش فايده فيك .. 
بس اهو الراجل رد عليك .. 
ولو شايفني معاهم معاهم .. 
فانا معاهم ..

----------


## N_tarawneh

> انا مش إمعه يا أخ نادر .. ولا ليا أفكار متخلفه .. ولا بقول متناقضات .. راجع كلامك في أول رد في اول صفحه وانت بتقول .. 
> التكفير .. التكفير 
> وبعدين ترجع تقول انا مش بكفر حد .. 
> وترجع تقول ... نحن لا ننكر ما في القصه من عبر وعظات .. 
> كفاك يا عم نادر .. 
> انا شايف الموضوع من اول ما انكتب .. 
> وشايف كل الردود .. 
> ومش عاوز ارد عليك .. 
> لانك مفيش فايده فيك .. 
> ...


نعم ...

 وأنا أؤكد على رأي من جديد ، ما قامت به هذه الفتاة غير منطقي وغير مبرر واستخدمت الدين للضغط على شقيقها ، رغم عدم اقتناعي بالقصة من حيث مصداقيتها إلا أنني أتعامل معها كموقف إنساني قابل للنقد وفقا ً للمنطق ، الإكراه الذي استخدمته الفتاة في تلك القصة إكراه غير مقبول بتاتا ً ...

ما رأيك يا شيفت أن تضع نفسك مكان شقيق هذه الفتاة ، ما هو موقفك من شقيقتك فيما لو تعاملت معك بنفس الاسلوب الذي تعاملت فيه الفتاة التي في القصة مع شقيقها ، وما هي ردود فعلك تجاه شقيقتك التي احتجبت بنفسها عنك واصبحت تتعامل معك داخل المنزل كالمنبوذ وكأنك وباء لا تستطيع الإقتراب منه ، اريد رأيك بكل صراحة وتجرد بعيدا ً عن المزاودة باسم الدين ...!!!؟؟؟

----------


## Shift

> اريد رأيك بكل صراحة وتجرد بعيدا ً عن المزاودة باسم الدين ...!!!؟؟؟


المزاوده باسم الدين !!!!! 
والله ما فيك فايده .. 
شكرا علي الحوار  :Smile:  
ومشكوره للتوبيك يا زينه  :Smile:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> ولو شايفني معاهم معاهم .. 
> فانا معاهم ..


خلاااااااااااااااااااااص يا عم ، انت مش معاهم ...  :Db465236ff:  

إيديني رأيك بكل صراحة ، وما هو موقفك من هذه الفتاة ، الآ تتفق معي بأن هذه الفتاة مبالغة كثيرا ً ...!!!؟؟؟

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> أخي العزيز ميمو ...
> 
> نحنُ لا ننكر بأن الصلاة عامود الدين وهي أداة الوصل والتواصل مع الله سبحانه وتعالي ، ولكنني أراك هُنا تقوم ببالإبتعاد كثيرا ً عن صلب الموضوع ، موضوعنا ليس الصلاة ، الموضوع الذي نحن بصدده ، هو موقف هذه الفتاة المتشدد من أخيها بسبب تركه للصلاة ، وما لفت إنتباهي فعلا ً هو موقفها ، أما بالنسبة لموضوع الصلاة فهو شأنٌ آخر ، قال تعالى " أدعوا إلى سبيل ربك بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة " صدق الله العظيم . وليس بالتكفير والتشدد والغلظة .  
> 
> تحياتي يا صديقي ...


كلامك صحيح 200% وانا مع نادر
يا جماعة ما بصير نصحح الغلط بغلط يعني هسة الشب ليش صار يصلي مش عشان يشوف اخته ولا التزام   .......    قال زي اللي ماسك عصاية فوق راسك وبقلك صلي  وانت بتصلي مكافاة شر

----------


## N_tarawneh

> المزاوده باسم الدين !!!!! 
> والله ما فيك فايده .. 
> شكرا علي الحوار  
> ومشكوره للتوبيك يا زينه


يا أخي أنا كلامي وأضح ، أنا بدي رأيك وموقفك من هذه الفتاة ، بعيدا ً عن وضع الدين في المسألة ، هل الفتاة تملك الحق في التعامل مع شقيقها بهذا الأسلوب ، هل ما قامت به الفتاة من موقف يصلح لأن يكون طريقة مجربه من قبل كل فتاة مسلمة للتعامل مع شقيقها بهذا الأسلوب ...!!!؟؟؟

 وليش يا أخي ما في فايدة ...!!!؟؟؟

وهل الفائدة التي لديك تصلح لأن تكون أفضل من فائدتي ...!!!؟؟؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

بعين الله يا اخوان!!

----------


## العالي عالي

> يا أخي أنا كلامي وأضح ، أنا بدي رأيك وموقفك من هذه الفتاة ، بعيدا ً عن وضع الدين في المسألة ، هل الفتاة تملك الحق في التعامل مع شقيقها بهذا الأسلوب ، هل ما قامت به الفتاة من موقف يصلح لأن يكون طريقة مجربه من قبل كل فتاة مسلمة للتعامل مع شقيقها بهذا الأسلوب ...!!!؟؟؟
> 
>  وليش يا أخي ما في فايدة ...!!!؟؟؟
> 
> وهل الفائدة التي لديك تصلح لأن تكون أفضل من فائدتي ...!!!؟؟؟


يعني لو بقيت  مليون سنة تحكي مش راح يفهم عليك :Smile:

----------


## ashrafwater

شكرا للجميع علي هذه الردود ولكن كما قالو الاخوان لا مزايده علي الدين . الدين واضح وضوح الشمس وامر الصلاه لا نقاش فيها واحاديث الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم واضحة جدا . العهد الذي بيننا وبينهم ترك الصلاه فمن تركها فقد كفر. حديث صحيح . لا مزاوده ولكن الاسلوب هو الاهم للجدال . لا الجدال من اجل الجدال. الامر واضح والكل يعرف اهمية الصلاه . واختلاف العلماء بترك الصلاه اهو فاسق او كافر كلاهما لها معان شديده . الفاسق هو الخارج عن طاعة الله وما بالك بالخارج عن طاعة الله . اجعل الاجابة لكم .
فرجائي ان لا تزاودوا علي تارك الصلاه بل نشدد علي من تركها ولا نفسر احاديث الرسول كما ترنوا لنا نفوسنا .

----------


## N_tarawneh

> شكرا للجميع علي هذه الردود ولكن كما قالو الاخوان لا مزايده علي الدين . الدين واضح وضوح الشمس وامر الصلاه لا نقاش فيها واحاديث الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم واضحة جدا . العهد الذي بيننا وبينهم ترك الصلاه فمن تركها فقد كفر. حديث صحيح . لا مزاوده ولكن الاسلوب هو الاهم للجدال . لا الجدال من اجل الجدال. الامر واضح والكل يعرف اهمية الصلاه . واختلاف العلماء بترك الصلاه اهو فاسق او كافر كلاهما لها معان شديده . الفاسق هو الخارج عن طاعة الله وما بالك بالخارج عن طاعة الله . اجعل الاجابة لكم .
> فرجائي ان لا تزاودوا علي تارك الصلاه بل نشدد علي من تركها ولا نفسر احاديث الرسول كما ترنوا لنا نفوسنا .


العزيز أشرف ...

لا خلاف على ما قمت  بإدراجه أخي العزيز ، ولكن أتمنى عليك أن تبين لنا وجه نظرك بشأن هذه الفتاة وموقفها من شقيقها ...!!!؟؟؟

----------


## ashrafwater

> العزيز أشرف ...
> 
> لا خلاف على ما قمت  بإدراجه أخي العزيز ، ولكن أتمنى عليك أن تبين لنا وجه نظرك بشأن هذه الفتاة وموقفها من شقيقها ...!!!؟؟؟


اخي العزيز كان رايي واضحا منذ البدايه هذا اذا قرات تعليقي قبل ذلك  واذكر بما قلت ان اسلوب الفتاة خاطئ وليس هذا هو الاسلوب المحبذ لهذه الامور حتي لا يظن اخاها اوغيره ان الاسلام  ياتي بهذا الاسلوب . الدين معامله . ولكن هذا ما وجدته الفتاه لعمل ذلك لعلها رات ان هذا الاسلوب رادع بالنسبة لاخيها . واعيد واكرر ان هذا الاسلوب خاطئ . ويا ريت ترجع لتعليقي علي الموضوع سابقا .وتحياتي لك

----------


## N_tarawneh

> اخي العزيز كان رايي واضحا منذ البدايه هذا اذا قرات تعليقي قبل ذلك  واذكر بما قلت ان اسلوب الفتاة خاطئ وليس هذا هو الاسلوب المحبذ لهذه الامور حتي لا يظن اخاها اوغيره ان الاسلام  ياتي بهذا الاسلوب . الدين معامله . ولكن هذا ما وجدته الفتاه لعمل ذلك لعلها رات ان هذا الاسلوب رادع بالنسبة لاخيها . واعيد واكرر ان هذا الاسلوب خاطئ . ويا ريت ترجع لتعليقي علي الموضوع سابقا .وتحياتي لك


شكرا ً ...

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

*اذا خلصتو خليني احكي الموضوع ومافيه البنت اتبعت وسيله مش اخترعت وكثر الله خيرها انه عندها جلد واصرار على تنفيذ حكم من احكام الله واقناع الناس فيه*

----------


## Memo

> انا مش إمعه يا أخ نادر .. ولا ليا أفكار متخلفه .. ولا بقول متناقضات .. راجع كلامك في أول رد في اول صفحه وانت بتقول .. 
> التكفير .. التكفير 
> وبعدين ترجع تقول انا مش بكفر حد .. 
> وترجع تقول ... نحن لا ننكر ما في القصه من عبر وعظات .. 
> كفاك يا عم نادر .. 
> انا شايف الموضوع من اول ما انكتب .. 
> وشايف كل الردود .. 
> ومش عاوز ارد عليك .. 
> لانك مفيش فايده فيك .. 
> ...


يا رجل انت على راسي وهذا الكلام الصح .....go ahead ya shift

----------


## زينة

يعني انا اليوم تفاجئت بصراحة كل هالنقاش على الموضوع
يعني بصراحة انا اول ما ادرجت الموضوع ما كنت متوقع انه يصير نقاش بهالصورة 
بس بالنهاية كل شخص له رأي وانا احترم كل الآراء واهم شي نستفيد من العبرة

وبشكر كل شخص دخل على الموضوع واعطى رأيه 

كل الاحترام والتقدير لجميع الاعضاء

----------


## Shift

> يا رجل انت على راسي وهذا الكلام الصح .....go ahead ya shift


تسلم راسك يا غالي  :Icon31:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> يا رجل انت على راسي وهذا الكلام الصح .....go ahead ya shift


حياد مميت ...!!!

----------


## N_tarawneh

> تسلم راسك يا غالي


وزغرتيله يا هلاله ... :Db465236ff:  

يعني مبسوط لانك لقيت مين يشدّ على إيدك ...!!!  :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> يعني انا اليوم تفاجئت بصراحة كل هالنقاش على الموضوع
> يعني بصراحة انا اول ما ادرجت الموضوع ما كنت متوقع انه يصير نقاش بهالصورة 
> بس بالنهاية كل شخص له رأي وانا احترم كل الآراء واهم شي نستفيد من العبرة
> 
> وبشكر كل شخص دخل على الموضوع واعطى رأيه 
> 
> كل الاحترام والتقدير لجميع الاعضاء


اكرر للمرة المليون ، بأن ما قامت به الفتاة ، ليس بعبرة ، حتى تُعمّم أو يستفيد منها الغير ، هذه الفتاة يخلو قلبها من الرحمة والإنسانية ...!!!

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *اذا خلصتو خليني احكي الموضوع ومافيه البنت اتبعت وسيله مش اخترعت وكثر الله خيرها انه عندها جلد واصرار على تنفيذ حكم من احكام الله واقناع الناس فيه*


كثرها الله خيرها على شو ، على القسوة إلي تعاملت فيها مع شقيقها وتكفيره ...!!!؟؟؟

سؤال يا مها :- ممكن تتخيلي نفسك مكانها ، وتقاطعي شقيقك لنفس الأسباب وتعتبريه بمثابة كافر وخارج عن المله  ، جاوبيني بكل صدق ...؟؟؟

----------


## زينة

[LEFT]


> اكرر للمرة المليون ، بأن ما قامت به الفتاة ، ليس بعبرة ، حتى تُعمّم أو يستفيد منها الغير ، هذه الفتاة يخلو قلبها من الرحمة والإنسانية ...!!!



طيب يا اخي مش عبرة بس برضه ما تحكم عليها انه قلبها يخلو من الرحمة والانسانية 
لانها ارادت لاخيها كل الخير بعدين كل شخص حر برأيه اخ نادر

----------


## N_tarawneh

> [LEFT]
> 
> 
> طيب يا اخي مش عبرة بس برضه ما تحكم عليها انه قلبها يخلو من الرحمة والانسانية 
> لانها ارادت لاخيها كل الخير بعدين كل شخص حر برأيه اخ نادر


نعم ...

أنا مع حرية الرأي ، ولكن بشرط أن تكون حرية قائمة على المنطق وليس على الحيادية و تأييد مواقف الغير لأجل التأييد فقط ، و بالنسبة لوجهة نظري ، نعم ، هي فتاة مـتأثرة بموجة التكفير والتي لا زلنا نعاني منها لغاية الآن والتي أصبحنا نشاهدها وبكثرة على الكثير من الفضائيات الإسلامية والتي أصبح الهدف منها التجارة بالدين فقط لا غير ...

وما اريد قوله في النهايه ، بأن أساس الدين هو الرحمه والحب والتسامح والتعامل مع بعضنا البعض يجب أن يكون وفقا ً لهذه الأسس الإنسانية وليس من المنطق أن ننصب أنفسنا بمثابة حكام على بعضنا البعض نكفرّ ذلك ونبرئ ذاك ...

أما بالنسبة لتلك القصة وموقف القسوة الذي تعاملت به الفتاة مع شقيقها ، يجب علينا أن لا نعتبره عبره وأجبة التطبيق في حياتنا العملية والدينية وإلاَّ كانت النتائج سلبية بحق مجتمعنا وديننا، لاننا من خلال اعتبار ما قامت به الفتاة بمثابة عبرة نهلل ونطبل ونزمر لها ، نكون بذلك قد انحرفنا بالدين كثيرا ً وفتحنا المجال لأن تكفر الأخت شقيقها والأخ أخاه والأب إبنه ...الخ ، لننزلق بالتالي إلى إنحلال مجتمعي على مستوى الأسرة اولا ً ليمتد بالتالي إلى كافة شرائح المجتمع وبالتالي تصبح كلمة "كافرط فوق ألسنتنا كالرصاصة القابلة للإطلاق في كل وقت وحين ، ومن الواجب علينا أن لا نحمل النصوص الدينية الدالة على تكفير تارك الصلاة فوق طاقتها ونستخدمها كسلاح إنتقامي من بعضنا البعض  ...

اللهم اني بلغت ...

 اللهم فأشهد ...

----------


## Shift

مين قال انها كافره غيرك ؟؟
هل تعرف حكم من كفر أحد ؟؟؟

----------


## العالي عالي

> مين قال انها كافره غيرك ؟؟
> هل تعرف حكم من كفر أحد ؟؟؟


انا حكيت كافرة وستين كافرة 

خلصنا من الموضوع لا ترجع تفتح السيرة

يا رجل خلص انت بدك تعمل مشكلة نادر حكي رأي وانت كمان وكل واحد حر

----------


## Memo

> اكرر للمرة المليون ، بأن ما قامت به الفتاة ، ليس بعبرة ، حتى تُعمّم أو يستفيد منها الغير ، هذه الفتاة يخلو قلبها من الرحمة والإنسانية ...!!!


يا اخ نادر ... صحصح ...اذا هذه الفتاة قلبها يخلو من الانسانية ..... شو نحكي عن أخوها صاحب القلب الميت ............


بالعكس .. هذه الفتاة قلبها ضعيف جدا لانها خافت على اخوها من النار يا نادر ....... ولو قلبها ما عندو رحمة ويخلو من الانسانية كما تقول .. راح تحكي .... "" ما بصلي الله لا يرده .. على النار .. مو فارقة معها """  

يا أخ نادر . سؤال انت بتصلي .. والا لأ .... وبتحب البنت تلبس حجاب والا لأ ........هات  من الآخر ؟؟؟

تحياتي

----------


## N_tarawneh

> مين قال انها كافره غيرك ؟؟
> هل تعرف حكم من كفر أحد ؟؟؟


وما هو الحكم ...!!!؟؟؟ :SnipeR (62):

----------


## N_tarawneh

> يا اخ نادر ... صحصح ...اذا هذه الفتاة قلبها يخلو من الانسانية ..... شو نحكي عن أخوها صاحب القلب الميت ............
> 
> 
> بالعكس .. هذه الفتاة قلبها ضعيف جدا لانها خافت على اخوها من النار يا نادر ....... ولو قلبها ما عندو رحمة ويخلو من الانسانية كما تقول .. راح تحكي .... "" ما بصلي الله لا يرده .. على النار .. مو فارقة معها """  
> 
> يا أخ نادر . سؤال انت بتصلي .. والا لأ .... وبتحب البنت تلبس حجاب والا لأ ........هات  من الآخر ؟؟؟
> 
> تحياتي


شوفوا عاد الحكي إلي ماله طعم ...!!!

شو مشكلتك إن كنت بصلي أو ما بصلي ، وشو علاقة صلاتي او عدمها او موقفي من الحجاب بالموضوع ...!!!

وقال هات من الآخر قال ...!!!؟؟؟ :Db465236ff:  

طب شو موقفك مني بكل بصراحة في الحالتين ...!!!؟؟؟

إن كنت بصلي أو ما بصلي ...!!!

هل يا ترى أن كنت ما بصلي رح يكون موقفك مني مشابه لموقف الفتاه من شقيقها في القصة ...!!!؟؟؟

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> كثرها الله خيرها على شو ، على القسوة إلي تعاملت فيها مع شقيقها وتكفيره ...!!!؟؟؟
> 
> سؤال يا مها :- ممكن تتخيلي نفسك مكانها ، وتقاطعي شقيقك لنفس الأسباب وتعتبريه بمثابة كافر وخارج عن المله  ، جاوبيني بكل صدق ...؟؟؟


اني اتبع هذا الاسلوب اكيد لاء

----------


## N_tarawneh

> اني اتبع هذا الاسلوب اكيد لاء


هذا ما نريد التوصل إليه يا أخوان ...

بصراحة موقف الفتاة لا يجوز أن نعتبره بمثابة عبره وبالتالي نقوم بتقليدها ،  أي إن موقف هذه الفتاة موقف نشآز وقائم على أساس المغالاة والتشدد بالشيء ، والله سبحانة وتعالي وهو الرحمن الرحيم أوسع أبواب رحمته لعبده ، وبنفس الوقت لا زآل عبده يضيقها على أخيه في هذه الدنيا البالية ، يا أخوان تكفير الشخص للشخص الآخر جريمة كبيرة ويأثم عليها صاحبها ، إذا ً ما تم التوصل إليه من خلال بعض مواقف الأخوة والأخوات الأعضاء هو أن الفتاة أثمه ومن الواجب عليها أن تكفر عن ذنبها بحق أخيها عندما اعتبرته كافرا ً ...

وشكرا ً للجميع ...

----------


## ashrafwater

يا اخوان الموضوع طال الحديث عنه. وا تمني من الجميع  الهدايه في الدنيا والاخره . 
فالاخ نادر اخ عزيز علينا يا ميمو وانا مرتاح بالحديث معه واحب تعليقاته. فسؤالك عن صلاته نحن نحب له الخير وهذا اكيد وبالعكس الكل يفتخر في دينه واسلامه ونحن جميعا مسلمين والحمدلله والكل يغبطنا علي ذلك .
وانا اعتراضي للاخ ميمو علي سؤاله عن الصلاه  للاخ نادر . مع انا شخصيا لا اعرف نادر . واتمني ان اجتمع به عن قريب

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> هذا ما نريد التوصل إليه يا أخوان ...
> 
> بصراحة موقف الفتاة لا يجوز أن نعتبره بمثابة عبره وبالتالي نقوم بتقليدها ، أي إن موقف هذه الفتاة موقف نشآز وقائم على أساس المغالاة والتشدد بالشيء ، والله سبحانة وتعالي وهو الرحمن الرحيم أوسع أبواب رحمته لعبده ، وبنفس الوقت لا زآل عبده يضيقها على أخيه في هذه الدنيا البالية ، يا أخوان تكفير الشخص للشخص الآخر جريمة كبيرة ويأثم عليها صاحبها ، إذا ً ما تم التوصل إليه من خلال بعض مواقف الأخوة والأخوات الأعضاء هو أن الفتاة أثمه ومن الواجب عليها أن تكفر عن ذنبها بحق أخيها عندما اعتبرته كافرا ً ...
> 
> وشكرا ً للجميع ...



لا هي ما غلطت هي حاولت انها تهدي مش انها تخترع اشي مش يعني اني ما رح اعمل هيك اني ضدها يجوز انا رح ادور على طريقه لاخلي الشخص الي بهتم اله زي اخوي وغيره يصلي هي لا اثامه ولا غيره هاي الطريقه كانت وسيله لهدايته مش وسيله للتكفيره والله اعلم

----------


## N_tarawneh

> يا اخوان الموضوع طال الحديث عنه. وا تمني من الجميع  الهدايه في الدنيا والاخره . 
> فالاخ نادر اخ عزيز علينا يا ميمو وانا مرتاح بالحديث معه واحب تعليقاته. فسؤالك عن صلاته نحن نحب له الخير وهذا اكيد وبالعكس الكل يفتخر في دينه واسلامه ونحن جميعا مسلمين والحمدلله والكل يغبطنا علي ذلك .
> وانا اعتراضي للاخ ميمو علي سؤاله عن الصلاه  للاخ نادر . مع انا شخصيا لا اعرف نادر . واتمني ان اجتمع به عن قريب


كل التقدير يا صديقي ...

والشعور متبادل يا أشرف ، ولي الشرف بالتعرف عليك أخي العزيز ...

ملاحظة :- الدين لله يا أخوان ، والصلاة على ما أعتقد هي أداة وصل وربط وتعبد بين العبد والخالق وليس للعبد الآخر فيها أي علاقة لا من قريب ولا من بعيد ...

----------


## N_tarawneh

> لا هي ما غلطت هي حاولت انها تهدي مش انها تخترع اشي مش يعني اني ما رح اعمل هيك اني ضدها يجوز انا رح ادور على طريقه لاخلي الشخص الي بهتم اله زي اخوي وغيره يصلي هي لا اثامه ولا غيره هاي الطريقه كانت وسيله لهدايته مش وسيله للتكفيره والله اعلم


وبعدين معك يا مها ...!!!

حيرتينا ...!!! :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

شو إلي ما غلطت ، كان بإمكانها إن كانت قادرة وتملك الثقه على إقناع أخيها بالصلاة أن تتبع الكثير من الطرق لهدايته وتحبيبه بالصلاة ، لا أن تحتجب عنه وتنبذه وتتعامل معه وكأنه كافرا  ...!!!

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> وبعدين معك يا مها ...!!!
> 
> حيرتينا ...!!!   
>  
> شو إلي ما غلطت ، كان بإمكانها إن كانت قادرة وتملك الثقه على إقناع أخيها بالصلاة أن تتبع الكثير من الطرق لهدايته وتحبيبه بالصلاة ، لا أن تحتجب عنه وتنبذه وتتعامل معه وكأنه كافرا ...!!!


*انا حكيت اني ما رح اعمل هيك لانه عندب طريقتي , بس كمان طريقتها هيه مش غلط كل انسان عنده اسلوبه وطريقته لاقناع الطرف الاخر باي شي  اما انه احنا نلومها على خوفها على اخوها وحرصها على تطيبق شريعه ربها لا اعتقد انه هذا الامر صائب ......... والله اعلم*

----------


## Memo

خلاص يا اخوان شكرا للجميع على القاش الرائع .. وأحلى شكر لنادر الاخ العنيد 


وبتمنى انو ما تكملوا  حتى ما تزيد المشاكل والفتن 


 :SnipeR (51):   :SnipeR (51):   :SnipeR (51):

----------


## Shift

> يقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : "إذا كفَّر الرجلُ أخاه فقد باء بها أحدُهما" وفي رواية : "أيُّما امرئ قال لأخيه : يا كافر . باء بها أحدهما ، إن كان كما قال وإلا رجعت عليه" وفي رواية : "من دعا رجلاً بالكفر أو قال : عدوَّ الله . وليس كذلك إلا حار عليه" أي رجع (رواها مسلم) ويقول أيضًا : "ثلاثٌ من أصل الإيمان ؛ الكَفُّ عمن قال : لا إله إلا الله . لا نُكفِّرُه بذنب ولا نُخرِجُه من الإسلام بجهل.." (رواه أبو داود، وحكاه أحمد في رواية ابنه عبد الله


المصدر
انت لم تسمع بشئ عن شئ .. 
انصحك التروي والهدوء ..  :Smile:  

وانا معاك يا ميمو .. انا اول واحد مش هتكلم في الموضوع دا تاني ..
علشان ميحصلش مشاكل

----------


## العالي عالي

> المصدر
> انت لم تسمع بشئ عن شئ .. 
> انصحك التروي والهدوء ..  
> 
> وانا معاك يا ميمو .. انا اول واحد مش هتكلم في الموضوع دا تاني ..
> علشان ميحصلش مشاكل



بتكون       اول مرة بتعمل اشي منيح  :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> خلاص يا اخوان شكرا للجميع على القاش الرائع .. وأحلى شكر لنادر الاخ العنيد 
> 
> 
> وبتمنى انو ما تكملوا  حتى ما تزيد المشاكل والفتن


ليش ما نكمل يا ميمو ، بنكمل ... :SnipeR (62):

----------


## N_tarawneh

> المصدر
> انت لم تسمع بشئ عن شئ .. 
> انصحك التروي والهدوء ..  
> 
> وانا معاك يا ميمو .. انا اول واحد مش هتكلم في الموضوع دا تاني ..
> علشان ميحصلش مشاكل


إحنا بنقول ثور ، وانت يا شيفت بتقول احلبووووووووووووووه ...!!!

شكلني أنا إلي رح أحلّبك حلّب ... :Db465236ff:  

يبدو من خلال المصدر إلى قمت بإدراجه وأنا بصراحة متفق معه ، لانه يتحدث عن جوهر الموضوع الذي أتحدث به ، وهو تكفير الناس على الطالعه والنازله ، شكلك إذن من طين وإذن من عجيبن يا شيفت ، وما بهمك بالأمر أن تقوم بحجز مقعد مناسب إلك في الصف المعارض وفقا ً لقاعدة الحياد الموهوم الغير مبرر... :Db465236ff:  

يكفيني هذا الإقتباس من المصدر الذي قمت بإدراجه ، مع خالص الشكر لإدراجك للمصدر ...




> بسم الله ، والحمد لله ، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ، وبعد :
> 
> فلا يجوز التعجل بتكفير الناس والمجتمع إلا بعد اليقين الجازم من وجود أسباب الكفر وموجباته ، لكن الإيمان والكفر محلهما القلب ، ولم يأمرنا الله سبحانه بالبحث عن نوايا الناس وضمائرهم ، وإنما بتفويض أمرهم إليه تعالى

----------


## N_tarawneh

> بتكون       اول مرة بتعمل اشي منيح


شكله شيفت مو داري عنها من وين شرقت ...!!! :Db465236ff:  

يبدو إنه اقنتع وهو مش داري إنه مقتنع إنه بحكي بنفس وجهة النظر إلي بحكي فيها ...!!!

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> نعم ...
> 
> أنا مع حرية الرأي ، ولكن بشرط أن تكون حرية قائمة على المنطق وليس على الحيادية و تأييد مواقف الغير لأجل التأييد فقط ، و بالنسبة لوجهة نظري ، نعم ، هي فتاة مـتأثرة بموجة التكفير والتي لا زلنا نعاني منها لغاية الآن والتي أصبحنا نشاهدها وبكثرة على الكثير من الفضائيات الإسلامية والتي أصبح الهدف منها التجارة بالدين فقط لا غير ...
> 
> وما اريد قوله في النهايه ، بأن أساس الدين هو الرحمه والحب والتسامح والتعامل مع بعضنا البعض يجب أن يكون وفقا ً لهذه الأسس الإنسانية وليس من المنطق أن ننصب أنفسنا بمثابة حكام على بعضنا البعض نكفرّ ذلك ونبرئ ذاك ...
> 
> أما بالنسبة لتلك القصة وموقف القسوة الذي تعاملت به الفتاة مع شقيقها ، يجب علينا أن لا نعتبره عبره وأجبة التطبيق في حياتنا العملية والدينية وإلاَّ كانت النتائج سلبية بحق مجتمعنا وديننا، لاننا من خلال اعتبار ما قامت به الفتاة بمثابة عبرة نهلل ونطبل ونزمر لها ، نكون بذلك قد انحرفنا بالدين كثيرا ً وفتحنا المجال لأن تكفر الأخت شقيقها والأخ أخاه والأب إبنه ...الح، لننزلق بالتالي إلى إنحلال مجتمعي على مستوى الأسرة اولا ً ليمتد بالتالي إلى كافة شرائح المجتمع وبالتالي تصبح كلمة "كافرط فوق ألسنتنا كالرصاصة القابلة للإطلاق في كل وقت وحين ، ومن الواجب علينا أن لا نحمل النصوص الدينية الدالة على تكفير تارك الصلاة فوق طاقتها ونستخدمها كسلاح إنتقامي من بعضنا البعض  ...
> 
> اللهم اني بلغت ...
> ...


يا شباب الدين واضح و التعامل مع الدين قائم على اساس تطبيق ما وجب و الابتعاد عمّا حُرم 
ولا يجوز الامعان في اختراع الطرق و الوسائل التي ربما تكون لها نتائج سلبيه 
ان من احد اسباب ظهور الوضع بالحديث الشريف هو الخوف على الدين فصار المسلمون ينسبون بعض الاقوال الى الرسول (ص) من باب الخوف على الدين و من اجل حماية الدين 
و لكن هذا الشيء حرام و بإجماع كل اهل العلم 
انا جبت هالمثال مشان اقول (( الدين غير قابل للاختراع )) فاساليب الامر بالمعروف و النهي عن المنكر واضحه و معروفه و لا يجوز اختراع اساليب جديدة و احسب من يفعل ذلك لديه نقص في ايمانه بكمال الدين و تمامه فتدفعه نفسه ان يخترع الاساليب الجديده !!

----------

